# Installation SSD + Déplacer HDD sur Caddy Superdrive



## akelek (5 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous et meilleurs voeux !


Mon Macbook Pro 13" de 2011 avec macOS HighSierra 10.13.6, a besoin d'un coup de jeunesse pour cette nouvelle année  

Je souhaite installer le nouveau SSD à la place du HDD.
Ensuite déplacer le HDD actuel (d'origine) à la place du lecteur CD (Superdrive) à l'aide de l'adaptateur superdrive <=> HDD

N'ayant jamais cette opération je souhaite avoir vos avis avant de faire les manipulations

Quelle est la procédure pour installer le système d'exploitation sur le SSD ?

PS : par précaution je viens d'effectuer une sauvegarde time machine du HDD actuel


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2019)

akelek a dit:


> Mon Macbook Pro 13" de 2011 avec macOS HighSierra 10.13.6, a besoin d'un coup de jeunesse pour cette nouvelle année





akelek a dit:


> N'ayant jamais cette opération je souhaite avoir vos avis avant de faire les manipulations


Il y a 2 modèles pour l'année 2011... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody ...mais bon, ça ne changera en rien pour l'installation du SSD.


akelek a dit:


> Quelle est la procédure pour installer le système d'exploitation sur le SSD ?


Si tu installes en lieu et place l'ancien disque dur à la place du SuperDrive et le SSD vide en remplacement de l'ancien disque dur, en redémarrant en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu sélectionneras ton ancien disque qui lancera ta session habituelle. Le mieux est de faire une installation propre _(clean install) _incluant un formatage pour le SSD.

Tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton SSD en lui donnant le nom de Macintosh SSD, tu sélectionnes Effacer, tu sélectionnes Tableau de partition GUID et le format APFS et un clic sur Effacer. A ce stade ton nouveau SSD est bien formaté, mais vide. Tu télécharges depuis App Store macOS High Sierra qui après téléchargement se trouvera dans le dossier Applications. Par défaut il devrait se lancer, tu sélectionneras ton Macintosh SSD pour l'installation.

La dernière vérification sera d'aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage de faire un clic sur le petit cadenas, de sélectionner Macintosh SSD pour être sûr qu'il soit bien sélectionné à chaque démarrage. Pour le confirmer, tu redémarres et tu devrais avoir accès à ton Bureau au bout de 20 secondes.

Time Machine c'est bien, mais comme tu installes un SSD tout neuf autant ne pas lui réinjecter des fichiers qui peuvent être corrompus, ce serait ballot. Il te restera à installer tous tes logiciels un par un, c'est plus long mais une garantie de repartir sur une base saine. Tu peux récupérer tes données personnelles sans problème. Par la suite et si tout est correct, tu pourras effacer ton ancien disque dur qui te servira comme unité de stockage interne. La touche finale sera d'effacer ton disque dur Time Machine et d'exécuter une première sauvegarde qui sera bien propre. A toi de voir maintenant.


----------



## akelek (6 Janvier 2019)

L'installation du SSD + le déplacement du HDD => Parfait !
Sur le SSD, High Sierra est installé dessus c'est le disque de démarrage par défaut.
Il me reste à ranger/copier/formater mon HDD pour que soit clean 

J'ai bien choisis le format APFS et non pas le format "Mac OS étendu" comme sur certains tutos que j'ai vu.
En plus, j'ai activé le TRIM avec la commande terminal "sudo trimforce enable" est-ce que vous conseillez cette activation ?

En tout cas la réactivité du SSD fait plaisir à l'utilisation, merci Locke !


----------



## Locke (6 Janvier 2019)

akelek a dit:


> En plus, j'ai activé le TRIM avec la commande terminal "sudo trimforce enable" est-ce que vous conseillez cette activation ?


Oui.


----------



## arno-m (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir !

J'aimerais effectuer la même opération

En revanche je possède un  macbook pro 15" mi 2012 
Or sur la notice du disk doubler, ils notent qu'il n'y a pas de restriction concernant l'emplacement du SSD à partir des modèles de 2012.
Est-ce tout de même conseillé de mettre le HDD dans le disk doubler et le SSD à la place du HDD ? ( question efficacité ou longevité ou autre?)

En effet si ça ne change rien dans mon cas, je préfère m'éviter une opération supplémentaire, et mettre directement le SSD dans le diskdoubler 

Merci !


----------



## arno-m (23 Septembre 2020)

En passant j'ai une autre question, 
je suis sous Mojave, est-ce qu'en téléchargeant Catalina pour l'installer sur le SSD sans l'avoir précédemment installé sur mon HDD, il peut y avoir des conflit?
Faut il que j'installe Catalina avant de faire les changements de disques ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2020)

arno-m a dit:


> En effet si ça ne change rien dans mon cas, je préfère m'éviter une opération supplémentaire, et mettre directement le SSD dans le diskdoubler


Je dirais de mettre le SSD à la place du dd.




arno-m a dit:


> je suis sous Mojave, est-ce qu'en téléchargeant Catalina pour l'installer sur le SSD sans l'avoir précédemment installé sur mon HDD, il peut y avoir des conflit?


Non. Tu peux choisir ton disque de démarrage (donc ton OS) à la volée.




arno-m a dit:


> Faut il que j'installe Catalina avant de faire les changements de disques ?


Non.


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2020)

arno-m a dit:


> Est-ce tout de même conseillé de mettre le HDD dans le disk doubler et le SSD à la place du HDD ?


Par défaut, c'est bien ce qu'il faudrait faire, le souci avec la gamme des MBP 2012 est qu'il faut aussi changer la nappe SATA.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (6 Octobre 2020)

Le principal default de mettre le HDD à la place du lecteur DVD, ça va être les vibrations, les points de fixation du HDD à gauche de la batterie possède des caoutchoucs qui réduisent les vibrations donc le bruit, donc il est préférable de laisser le HDD à sa place et de mettre le SSD au dessus. Mais la différence de bruit reste minime, donc c'est pas dramatique non plus. 

Après, il faut changer les nappes si besoin.


----------

